
Ask HN: Who are the biggest names in the personal data processing industry? - ponderatul
Obviously, data is valuable. I&#x27;d like to pose this question to pool the entire HN knowledgebase to create a list of the biggest businesses that process personal data, directly and indirectly.<p>We obviously have companies with direct contact to the end user (via a product), like Facebook. But we also have the Ad Networks and other companies that are in the business of selling personal data.
======
ponderatul
I'll start:

[http://adexchanger.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/LUMA-
Displ...](http://adexchanger.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/LUMA-Display-Ad-
Tech-Landscape-for-AdExchanger.jpg)

